
Official Google Blog: Ending our agreement with Yahoo - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/11/ending-our-agreement-with-yahoo.html
======
aaronblohowiak
YHOO: 14.21 +0.86 (6.44%) GOOG: 350.61 -16.33 (-4.45%)

Interesting.

~~~
babyshake
I think that market is predicting an acquisition...

------
a-priori
Anyone else notice his title: "David Drummond, Senior Vice President,
Corporate Development and Chief Legal Officer"?

Does that not sound like a very unusual combination of roles?

------
umangjaipuria
Reading between the lines, does this mean: We are scared that pursuing this
"legal battle" might open up a can of worms we'd rather keep under the covers?

~~~
DougBTX
I read it as, "now that MS has backed off from Yahoo, we can can this deal and
blame it on the lawyers."

------
Herring
Is this the new corporate speak? Because it seems remarkably lucid, am I
missing something?

------
redorb
what's all this talk of 'partners' is the reffering to their adwords
customers?

------
p0ltergeist
it was never going to go through anyway, smart of them to cut their losses

